# Stone chip painting - advice please



## Smeggy (Aug 20, 2018)

Good morning everyone. I have a quick question in advance of my weekend task- hopefully an easy one.

I have a stone chip in the bonnet and a rubbed off bit of paint (a thin 2 inch line) on the boot cill, and i wish to remedy these over the weekend using the official Audi 2 pot paint pen and lacquer thing.

Is there are dark art to doing this well, or is it simply clean it, paint it, lacquer it? Are there any top tips out there to ensure i don't make a hash of it? I tried it once on an old VW and um it didnt work out too good...

Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Using these touch pens it's not very easy to do a good job without lots of practice & even then it will probably always show.
Chipex system can give better results.

https://www.chipex.co.uk/shop/?gclid=Cj ... c-EALw_wcB

Hoggy.


----------



## Smeggy (Aug 20, 2018)

Drat and blast, looks like i've bought the wrong one then, humph.

(Hmm, i might try it on a hidden bit and see though)

Thanks for your response


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you are going to use the touch up paint, then make sure chip is very clean & use a wooden toothpick to add a little to the chip, let dry & then a little more until you gradually fill the chip, using another toothpick to gradually add the lacquer.
Hoggy.


----------



## Smeggy (Aug 20, 2018)

Toppus tippus, gracias muchos


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... tone+chips

This gives great options if you are brave!


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

He didn't use clear? Seems he just polished the base colour.
When I do mine which seems to be constantly, before the flatting part I leave at least a week or it pulls out too much paint when flatting back.
Also if a base and clear paint, make sure the base colour of the touch up is solvent and not water based.

I found the water base is not so forgiving on very small chips that don't need clear on the top to hide the repair. They also are not long lasting without clear over the top, on the real small ones it's not always possible to finish with clear, that or you rub all the clear off in the flatting part.

Lastly, the brushes supplied are far to large for most chips


----------

